# Army Painting Challenge 2015-2016. Month Eleven, May.



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Almost there!


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Got 5 flash gitz for this month, it'll be a slow one, unfortunately.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Ah ha! This month I'll be starting out painting these guys... who will be featuring in a game on thursday. Skitarii Rush!


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm going for my first 5 30k marines. Excited how they will turn out.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

One Onager Dunecrawler from the Start Collecting Skitarii box coming up this month.
Just need to wait on the order of magnets so I can magnetize the weapon systems for the Dunecrawler.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Roganzar said:


> One Onager Dunecrawler from the Start Collecting Skitarii box coming up this month.
> Just need to wait on the order of magnets so I can magnetize the weapon systems for the Dunecrawler.
> __________________


Blue Tac does the trick while you wait - which is what I've done!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Iraqiel said:


> Blue Tac does the trick while you wait - which is what I've done!


Yes it does. 
Still painting all the bigger pieces while I wait. I just have to wait on those magnets so I can finish putting together the weapon systems. It ended up being one magnet type that I ran out of, that goes into the round piece that all the weapons mount up on. Because its always one thing or another that you are missing.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Got these guys done on Wednesday night so I could include them in my game on Thursday. Disastrous game, but at least my Ad Mech looked pretty as it was slain!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Finished my Dunecrawler. Dunecrawler 42Sigma


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Finished up my second batch of flashgitz, only 2 more squads and badrukk to go now.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Oh... I forgot to write my entry here it seems :S I completed my 9 Screamers of Tzeentch.

Pre-paint:









Post-paint:


Next up (seeing as the month is nearly over) is a Legion Praetor and a Master of Signals:


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Did a Bone Giant this month:



















With flash:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Tha Tall One said:


> With flash:


Always take pictures of this with the flash on.
Seriously, great glow effect, intentional or not.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

@Roganzar, yes that is the intended effect, glad you like it. 
I've found that sometimes my mini's look better with flash, sometimes without. In this case certainly with.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Double entry this month! (Might have been a triple but RL got in the way.)




















First the Callidus Assassin, a valuable ally to the cohorts of Forge World Nicarum.





































And the second of my Ironstriders, the Outriders Atomicus. Both Sydonian Dragoons armed with Taser Lances and Phosphex Serpentas, designed to run down the enemy and dispatch prime targets to destabilize hostile elements and deliver the Machine Gods pinpointed fury.

A note: he isn't based because I want to do my vehicles with special bases, scenery and the like, and I currently have nothing for that. I will look into getting some stuff later in the month to base my Dragoons and Dunecrawlers properly.


LotN


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Ah right, forgot to enter my Nordicus entry for this month:


----------

